# ¿Cable rigido para puentes en PCB tipo terminal resistencia?



## Limbo (Jul 28, 2010)

Buenas,

Me preguntaba si alguien sabe si comercialmente venden cable como el de los terminales de las resistencias, para conectar puentes en la PCB, ¿o que se utiliza para los puentes aparte de los tipicos cables rigidos?

Lo pregunto porque en los equipos comerciales veo los puentes conectados como con unos cables rigidos pelados que se parecen a los terminales de las resistencias. Y los recortes de terminales que tengo de otras veces son muy pequeños.

Gracias.
Saludoss.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

Pues yo tengo una bolsa de recortes de los cables de resistencias, capacitores, diodos, y a menos que el puente sea muy largo, es lo que uso para conectarlos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pues yo tengo una bolsa de recortes de los cables de resistencias, capacitores, diodos, y a menos que el puente sea muy largo, es lo que uso para conectarlos.



+1, también se puede usar cable telefónico, éste cuenta con su aislante.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 28, 2010)

> Pues yo tengo una bolsa de recortes de los cables de resistencias,  capacitores, diodos, y a menos que el puente sea muy largo, es lo que  uso para conectarlos.


Yo tambien los guardo pero son muy cortitos los mios. 



> +1, también se puede usar cable telefónico, éste cuenta con su aislante.


Es lo que iba a utilizar como ultima opcion, porque me gustaria poner los que utilizan en pcb's de fabrica.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Jul 28, 2010)

Limbo

El cable que usan para los puentes en las PCB's de fabrica suele ser de 0,6 mm de diámetro y con la característica de ser "estañado" para que no se oxide el cobre con el tiempo.

Se vende en rollos de cierto peso tal como se vende el cable de cobre esmaltado pero para las cantidades que usamos en nuestros proyectos o reparaciones lo mejor es usar el cable teléfonico (siempre y cuando este estañado) que se consigue en pares y sacandole la cobertura de aislación plástica totalmente, con un metro de cable teléfonico de un par tienes para cansarte de hacer puentes.

Saludos,    JuanKa.-


----------



## Limbo (Jul 28, 2010)

Genial. Gracias J2C.

Será caro imagino, el comercial, ¿no?



> lo mejor es usar el cable teléfonico (siempre y cuando este estañado)


¿A que te refieres? ¿A que se utiliza solo cable estañado o a que cuando saque el cable telefonico y lo pele tendria que estañarlo a mano?

Lo primero que se me ocurre si tengo que estañarlo yo mismo es, ¿no quedara un poco irregular la superfie del cable?


----------



## J2C (Jul 29, 2010)

Limbo

Supongo que el precio sera parecido al del cable esmaltado del mismo diametro.

El cable de uno o varios pares telefónicos de calidad normal es siempre estañado, pero a veces algunas fabricas inescrupulosas lo hacen sin estañar y ese es de calidad pesima.
Si lo estañamos nosotros mismos no queda tan profesional como el comprado pero es una alternativa si no consigues el estañado.

Respecto de mi anterior post comento que suelo tirar los restos de cable de las resistencias, capacitores, etc. por que no son de cobre, supongo que son de chapa estañada por que a los que se me caen al piso los recogo con un iman. Si bien no puedo dejar de usar las resistencias y demas componentes por ese motivo trato de usar donde puedo hacerlo lo mas conveniente.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Limbo (Jul 29, 2010)

> El cable de uno o varios pares telefónicos de calidad normal es siempre  estañado, pero a veces algunas fabricas inescrupulosas lo hacen sin  estañar y ese es de calidad pesima.


Creo que los que yo tengo son de esas fabricas 

En fin, gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2010)

Existe un alambre para telefonía, *no* el común que se emplea para conectar teléfonos en la vivienda, sino otro que viene solo 1 par, sin recubrimiento, es mas grueso y estañado, se lo emplea para cableado de tableros de telefonía y que yo sepa viene siempre en par blanco-negro.
Este es de buena calidad y no se deteriora con el tiempo (Oxida)
Otra posibilidad es que te compres unos 50 Cm de cable común de 6mm de sección y emplees los filamentos de este


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2010)

Yo acabé usando hilo esmaltado soldable, hay de muchos grosores, tiene un acabado mas "profesional" ya que suele ir coloreado y si se dobla y toca el de al lado no pasa nada. 
De paso ya tienes hilo por si tienes que hacer alguna bobina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2010)

¿El alambre de cobre estañado o plateado para fusibles?

Que viene en distintos espesores.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Jul 29, 2010)

Fogonazo

Ese que indica Ud. es conocido como "Cable de Cruzadas" usado por las empresas de telefonia de linea (no celular) para realizar las conexiones en la Rosacea de las Centrales (Repartidor General), siempre se consiguen varias decenas de metros con algun amigo/conocido que trabaje en alguna de esas empresas.


Scooter

Ese es muy bueno, pero no tan facil de conseguir en nuestras latitudes.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> El cable de uno o varios pares telefónicos de calidad normal es siempre estañado, *pero a veces algunas fabricas inescrupulosas lo hacen sin estañar y ese es de calidad pesima.*


Y en la actualidad...casi todas las fábricas son de ese tipo. Yo todavía tengo unos pequeños recortes de pares telefónicos que "conseguía " cuando estaba en la universidad para puentear los protoboards (hace mas de 20 años) y esos venían estañados...y los recortes que usaba en los puentes...están IGUALES a cuando yo los usaba en esa época. Pero hace muchos años que ya no los consigo.


J2C dijo:


> Respecto de mi anterior post comento que suelo tirar los restos de cable de las resistencias, capacitores, etc. *por que no son de cobre, supongo que son de chapa estañada por que a los que se me caen al piso los recogo con un iman*.


   Salute!
Yo creo que es algo del "estañado" lo que lo hace pegarse a los imanes, por que los alumnos de un amigo juntaron como un par de kilos de esos recortes y los vendieron como cobre a buen precio...y el hombre que se los pagó les hizo algunas pruebas (según los chicos) y les descontó un poquito por la capa de "impurezas" que tenía .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> ....Ese que indica Ud. es conocido como "Cable de Cruzadas" usado por las empresas de telefonia de linea (no celular) para realizar las conexiones en la Rosacea de las Centrales (Repartidor General), siempre se consiguen varias decenas de metros con algun amigo/conocido que trabaje en alguna de esas empresas.....


! Exacto ¡, a ese me refería


----------



## Limbo (Jul 29, 2010)

> Yo acabé usando hilo esmaltado soldable, hay de muchos grosores, tiene  un acabado mas "profesional" ya que suele ir coloreado y si se dobla y  toca el de al lado no pasa nada.


¿Es esto?
http://diotronic.com/cables-y-conex...ts-hilo-wrapp-awg30-amarillo_R_277_16087.aspx


----------



## J2C (Jul 29, 2010)

Limbo

El cable del enlace que indicas tu es usado para otro tipo de conexiones lo cual no quita que lo uses para lo que deseas, solo comento que es cable Calibre #30 AWG con lo cual tiene un diametro de solo 0,255 mm.

El que comentaba yo de pares telefonicos es el del siguiente link ( http://diotronic.com/cables-y-conex...onicos/2x03-telefonico-rigido_R_285_8404.aspx )  el cual tiene un diametro de 0.6 mm aproximadamente; siempre y cuando sea estañado. También hay otros con 4 y con 6 conductores.

Con respecto a los costes supongo que estan indicados por metro, tenlo en cuenta.


Saludos,    JuanKa.-


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Es esto?
> http://diotronic.com/cables-y-conex...ts-hilo-wrapp-awg30-amarillo_R_277_16087.aspx


No exactamente, es hilo para hacer bobinas pero con un esmalte que se funde y se puede soldar, hay de muchas secciones. Lo empecé a emplear porque compré el carrete para hacer transformadores de intensidad para detectar lámparas fundidas en AC.


----------



## J2C (Jul 29, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> No exactamente, es hilo para hacer bobinas pero con un esmalte que se funde y se puede soldar, hay de muchas secciones......


 
Eso es "Alambre de Litz" y muy usado en la confección de bobinas en las radio de AM entre las frecuencias de 550 y 1650 KHz, y el link indicado por Limbo es cable aislado con PVC/plastico para realizar "Wire-Wrap" como puedes ver en " http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire-wrap ", esa tecnica era usada/la use hace 30 años cuando trabaje en pruebas de Equipos FDM de telefonia por todo Argentina.


Saludos,   JuanKa.-


----------



## Limbo (Jul 29, 2010)

> El que comentaba yo de pares telefonicos es el del siguiente link ( http://diotronic.com/cables-y-conexi..._285_8404.aspx  )  el cual tiene un diametro de 0.6 mm aproximadamente; siempre y  cuando sea estañado. También hay otros con 4 y con 6 conductores.


Si, si, el telefonico ya sé cual es.. mi duda era el que comentaba Scooter.


> Eso es "Alambre de Litz" y muy usado en la confección de bobinas en las  radio de AM entre las frecuencias de 550 y 1650 KHz, y el link indicado  por Limbo es cable aislado con PVC/plastico para realizar "Wire-Wrap"  como puedes ver en " http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire-wrap ", esa tecnica era usada/la use hace 30 años cuando trabaje en pruebas de Equipos FDM de telefonia por todo Argentina.


¿Y si pelo el cable Wire-Wrap pero con mas seccion y lo utilizo para los puentes?¿Es buena idea? Me gusta su aspecto..


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2010)

Hasta donde yo se el "hilo de Litz" es multifilar, como los cables flexibles para bajar las pérdidas de alta frecuencia. Yo lo compré como "hilo esmaltado soldable"
El de wire-wrap me gusta mas, pero me suena que es mas caro y difícil de encontrar. Bueno, ahora es difícil de encontrar todo; han cerrado casi todas las tiendas de componentes en mi ciudad, así que toca comprar por internet.


----------



## xavirom (Jul 30, 2010)

En Arlex (ex GB componentes), venden los puentes encintados como si fueran resistencias, al costo de una resistencia de 1/4W, obviamente hay que comprar por cantidad, si no, lo mas recomendable es el cable que apunta Fogonazo, o de última el cable telefónico (no de portero eléctrico) que viene estañado y forrado con celofán y aluminio, si no me equicoco el que viene para intemperie es ligeramente mas grueso.


----------

